# Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs



## Killerloop (22. Juli 2008)

Ein freundliches *Hallo* zusammen an Euch alle!

Nach ein paar Wochen Einlesen hier im Forum möchte ich zunächst mal alles fleißigen Postern hier danke sagen für das mittlerweile angehäufte Wissen. 
Wie wohl vielen ging es mir so: 
Erstes mal grob lesen: Ok, alles klar!  
Zweites mal intensiv durchwühlen: Alles unklar!  
Drittes mal, lesen lesen lesen-> Fragen stellen…
(Habe sämtliche relevanten (und von mir gefundenen )Threads gelesen, ich hoffe, man merkt das in der theoretischen Planung schon ein bischen ).

Ich habe einen recht langen Text, diesen aber zur besseren Übersicht in einige Bereicht unterteilt:

*Einleitung:*
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin noch kein „klassischer“ Teichbesitzer, habe einfach mit so ner kleinen Teichschale aus einem bekannten Discounter auf der Terrasse angefangen, weil sie hübsch aussah (dabei waren __ Hechtkraut, eine Seerose und noch was, das nicht angegangen ist). Nunmehr ist diese durch eine etwas stattlicheren Maurerkübel ausgetauscht worden, nachdem sowohl Seerose als auch Hechtkraut prächtig ausgebreitet haben. Dazu haben sich mittlerweile ein Miniatur-Kolben und eine Schwimmpflanze gesellt. Nunmehr vollständig infiziert habe ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte gesprochen und sie ist nun ebenfalls infiziert und im Forum unterwegs .

Plan ist also, dass wir in der Zukunft (frühestens nächstes Jahr Frühjahr) einen eigenen Teich anlegen. Platz ist genügend vorhanden, auch ansonsten keine besonderen baulichen Einschränkungen…

*Soll/Plan:*
- Gartenteich (1,0 Folie mit 500er Vlies) mit Fischen (mäßig), Teichgröße ca. 8-10 m Länge mal 3,5-4 m Breite (er wird ständig größer, aber das kennen hier ja die meisten..), Tiefe 1,0-1,5 m => 15-25 m³ (passt das mit den m³-Daten?, größer wird er aber wohl nicht) Realistisch momentan 18-20m³ ca. geschätzt…
- Lage: Westlich vom Haus, insofern Sonne frühestens ab 11.30-12.00 Uhr (nach Teichverlauf dann die späteste Stelle ca. 12.30-13.00 Uhr geschätzt), dann bis Abends, kein wesentlicher Laubeintrag vom eigenen Grundstück zu erwarten
- große und breite Flachwasserzonen an beiden Rändern, eine gemäßigt abfallende Seite, eine etwas steilere Seite (Terrassenseite), dazu evtl. kleine Moorzone (ist noch in Verhandlungen ), Bachlauf, kleine Brücke ohne Handlauf über den Teich
- ansonsten Pflanzterrassen in verschiedenen Höhen quasi durchgehend, eine Zeichnung der ungefähren Vorstellung folgt evtl. noch, ist aber momentan noch nicht die Hauptbaustelle!
- durchaus abwechslungsreiche und nicht spärliche, aber auch nicht wild wuchernde Bepflanzung geplant, wobei ich ja wenn ich hier lese das Gefühl habe, dass später eher Ausdünnen als Nachkaufen ein Thema wird.. ein paar Seerosen in Pflanzkörben als Abrundung noch dazu (extra, weil ja kaum Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser gezogen werden)
- mäßiger Besatz mit Fischen, mir schweben momentan so je 5 Goldfische und __ Shubunkin vor, dazu 10 Bitterlinge (mit __ Muscheln) und 10 __ Moderlieschen als Start vor. Nein, nicht sofort nach Anlage, sondern frühestens nach 6 Wochen (je nach Wasserwert), evtl. auch nach einem Jahr erst (realistisch nach 6 Wochen, wenn alles gut klappt und Werte stimmen usw…). Die Fische sollen NICHT extra gefüttert werden, sondern „vom Teich leben können“.
- Ich möchte einigermaßen klares Wasser (also üblich, nicht glasklarer Koi-Teich, aber auch nicht mit Sichttiefe von 5 cm das ganze Jahr hindurch), abgesehen vom Anfang natürlich und Algenblüte usw.. 

Soviel zu den groben Eckdaten, die bis jetzt fest stehen…

Jetzt meine momentan offenen Punkte/Fragen:

*1. Filter:*
Ich denke, wir werden nicht umhin kommen, einen Filter laufen zu lassen, oder? Hierzu gehen die Meinungen ja doch stark auseinander. Filter an sich ist kein Problem für mich, aber welcher??? Kaufen oder bauen? Meine groben Vorstellungen:
- Wasser sollte einigermaßen klar sein, so wie „man“ sich das eben vorstellt (also keine Waschbeckenqualität, aber auch nicht trübe Suppe für alle Zeiten)
- Keine Reinigungsintervalle des Filters von Stunden. Später, wenn alles läuft, wären ein paar Tage ok, aber es wäre schön, wenn man den Teich auch mal 2-3 Wochen alleine lassen kann (Urlaub), ohne dass er gleich umkippt bzw. der Filter überläuft. 
- Da ich Teichmuscheln für die Bitterlinge möchte, plane ich momentan ohne UVC
- Filter wird in ebenfalls zu bauende Holzterasse integriert, 1m hohe Regentonnen fallen somit aus. Terasse etwas höher als Teich, Filter da dann in noch zu bauendes Loch unter/neben der Terasse (Sitzbank) integrieren, aber nicht 1,5 m tief
- aus dem Ablauf des Filters soll ein Bachlauf gespeist werden
- momentan schwebt mir ein Biotech 10.1 mit Aquamax Eco 6000 vor, dazu evtl. ein selbst gebauter vorgeschalteter Siebfilter (Edelstahlsieb 200-250er in Kunststoffwanne)-> zu klein?
- Von einem Filterteich /-graben habe ich mittlerweile wieder Abstand genommen, da er die Dimension sprengen würde und mir zu risikobehaftet ist (bin Neuling, wenn ich da Mist baue und die Fische dann sterben ist keinem geholfen)
-> Bitte um Meinungen / Ratschläge, beim Thema Filter ist es mittlerweile echt vorbei mit der Übersicht 
*
2. Fischbesatz*
Wie oben erwähnt ist geplant: je 5 Goldfische und Shubunkin, dazu 10 Bitterlinge (mit Muscheln) und 10 Moderlieschen als Start, evtl. noch Goldorfen 4-5 Stück?! Die Goldorfen werden bis zu 60cm?! Vertragen sich die Wünsche mit dem Filter? Zu klein? Muss ich dann dazufüttern? Das würde ich gerne vermeiden. Keine Koi geplant (auch wenn die sooo hübsch sind, aber das sind Shubunkin auch..)! Ansonsten zu viele Fische oder andere Vorschläge, auch in der Zusammensetzung? Ja, Teichmuscheln sollen auch rein, dafür kein UVC. Die Bitterlinge sollen ja auch Spaß haben  
Müssen die Fische so gefüttert werden oder versorgt sie der Teich?

*3. Bepflanzung:*
Gemischte Bepflanzung geplant, abwechslungsreich, auch darauf ausgerichtet, Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. No-Go sind Bambus und großer __ Rohrkolben im / am Teich wegen Gefahr der Folienperforation. Ansonsten habe ich am kleinen Teich gesehen, dass Wasserpflanzen sich zuweilen schnell ausbreiten können. Details noch: Teichgrund in Pflanzterrassen mit flachen Ufern (soviel es eben geht) an den langen Enden (ich habe mal gelesen 30°, tendiere fast zu noch flacher??) Befüllung der Pflanzterrassen mit groberem Sand (Goldfische) bis welche Körnung (bis 0,8mm mal gelesen, passt das) als Substrat? Seerosen in extra Pflanzkörbe mit Dünger, Rest so in den Teich ins Substrat.

*4. Filterplatzierung:*
Wenn es bei der Pumpe bleibt (Oase 6000), wo stelle ich die „Ansauger“ hin? Einen Skimmer und einen auf den Grund? Oder mittelhoch? Oder auch ganz hoch? Habe schon alles mögliche gelesen in den verschiedensten Varianten wegen Durchmischung / keine Durchmischung usw.!? Mein Plan wäre Skimmer (natürlich) nach oben, Pumpe so bei 80 cm (nicht auf die letzte Stufe wegen Modder später?!) Passt das? 

So, fürs erste mal Stopp, sonst wird es zuu lang… Es werden sicherlich im Laufe der Zeit noch Fragen / Punkte dazukommen und sich hoffentlich einige klären.
Falls jemand etwas sieht, was GAR nicht geht, bitte ich um Info! Ansonsten nehme ich gerne Tipps usw. an. Es reicht ja, wenn wir 10 Fehler machen, müssen ja nicht 100 werden

Zeichnung und Foto vom Gelände (wenig aussagekräftig, da Rasenfläche) liefere ich nach Freigabe durch meine Freundin (sie ist die gestalterisch / künstlerisch tätige) noch später nach. 

Ach ja: Wir wollen das in Handarbeit machen… haben keinen Zeitdruck und noch genügend Zeit für die Vorplanungen!

Danke vorab schonmal für jede Hilfe!
Viele Grüße
Pascal


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Servus Pascal

Herzlich Willkommen  

Hut ab, Du hast dich hier sehr gut eingelesen  

Nun zu deinen Fragen:



Schwerkraft heißt das Zauberwort  , warum willst du alles gepumpt ausführen  , wenn du schon ein Loch für den Filter buddeln willst.
Sieb/Spaltfilter > Pflanzfilter > Bachlauf ...... Fertig !!!!


Besatz für den Anfang __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge + __ Muscheln
Alle anderen bis auf die Goldorfen erst nach und nach dazusetzen, die Goldorfen würde ich ganz weglassen  . 

Bei den Pflanzen paßt es so wie du es geplant hast  

Bodenablaß und Skimmer über Zugschieber in den UltraSieve III, Pumpe saugt am UltraSieve und drückt das Wasser in den separaten Pflanzfilter, weiter über Bachlauf in den Teich zurück.

Sonst fällt mir im Moment nix gravierendes auf


----------



## Frank (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hallo Pascal,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen bei uns. 

Bis auf einen Punkt stimme ich Helmut zu.

Warum keine Orfen? Die bringen Leben in den Teich, vermehren sich nicht wie die Karnickel und halten die "Mückenplage" im Zaum.
Ich selbst habe sechs Stück im Teich und es macht jedesmal Spaß, denen bei der Fütterung zuzusehen. 
Sind auf jeden Fall nicht solche "Prinzen Valium von Schlafhausen" wie die Goldfische.  
Und bei einer geplanten Größe von 20.000 Litern dürfte dem doch auch nichts im Wege stehen.

Schwer fallen wird es bei dem geplanten Besatz der anderen Fische. 
Bei fünf Goldfischen wird es mit Sicherheit nicht bleiben, auch nicht bei den __ Moderlieschen. 
Die lieben nämlich den S.x. 

Den Filter würde ich auch in Schwerkraft ausführen. 
Aber ob du mit der kleinen Pumpe glücklich wirst? Ich würde dir zu min. 10.000 Litern raten, wobei du immer beachten musst, das durch Knicke und Bögen noch ein Verlust der Wassermenge auftritt.


----------



## Killerloop (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Frank!

Danke erstmal für die herzliche Begrüßung und für Eure schnellen Antworten… Ihr seid hier ja teilweise echt schneller als die Polizei erlaubt! Hatte schon Sorge, dass mein Roman den Leser abschrecken könnte..

Noch mal ein paar Anmerkungen / Nachfragen (ja ich bin neu) :

Zu 1: Ich bin über das Zauberwort (natürlich) schon gestolpert, weiß aber noch nicht genau, wie Filterstandhöhe und Wasserspiegel genau liegen werden. Außerdem (Hauptgrund) hab ich ein wenig Manschetten, die Teichfolie aufzuschneiden… Gehe da noch mal in mich. Danke für die Anregung! Gibt es zwischen Siebfiltern und Schwerkraftsiebfiltern außer der dickeren Zuleitung noch einen anderen baulichen Unterschied? Hmm, wie ich befürchtete... Pumpe und Filter werden die Baustellen..   

Zu 2: Naja, ich dürfte ja (ohne Goldorfen gerechnet) noch Platz für evtl. Nachwuchs übrig haben… ?! und selbst mit? Ich dachte, der Bestant wäre durchaus moderat geplant… Wobei ich jetzt daraus schließe: __ Goldorfe= Zufüttern=>mal sehen

Zu 3: Gut, danke! Körnung des Sandes bis 0,8mm also zutreffend? Kommt mir extrem winzig vor?!

Zu 4: Klingt schon mal echt sehr gut, aber nen Siebfilter werde ich dann auf jeden Fall integrieren, scheint ja ein „Wunderwerk“ gegen schnelles Verstopfen des Biofilters zu sein.

Am liebsten würd ich schon mal anfangen zu buddeln:crazy


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Servus Frank, Servus Pascal

Warum keine Goldorfen  



> Die Fische sollen NICHT extra gefüttert werden, sondern „vom Teich leben können“.


Goldorfen sind sehr gefräßig :crazy , die räumen den Teich in nix comma Josef leer, noch dazu mit dem übrigen Besatz. Da wirds es nicht ohne "Zufüttern" gehen  .

Durch meine Erfahrung vom Ex-Teich, mit den Goldorfen, weiß ich, wennst da nicht zufütterst, gibts "fast" kein Leben mehr. Vielleicht schaffen es ein paar Libellenlarven, Quappen, usw. wenn man Zonen im Teich schafft wo die Goldorfen nicht zum "Zug" kommen.

Eine Alternative wäre vielleicht "NUR" Goldorfen und sonst kein Besatz, ließt sich jetzt vielleicht widersprüchlig. Aber mit geschützten Zonen .......
wäre es vielleicht machbar, mit zufüttern  . 

Ich hatte damals mit "Meinen" sehr viel Freude und manchmal kamen sie mir wie die Haie des Gartenteiches vor  

Noch ein paar Impressionen von den Goldorfen


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hallo Pascal,

ich muß jetzt mal eine Lanze für die Goldorfen brechen. Mein Teich war schon ohne Fische, mit und ohne Goldelritzen und Goldorfen. Habe also Erfahrung durch Beobachtung. 
Fischloser Teich und Teich mit Goldelritzen (kannste wohl mit Kleinfischen gleich setzten ansonsten korregiert mich bitte) hast du auch viel interessante Wasserinsekten. Teich mit Goldorfen werden die meisten weggefressen, aber in Goldfischteichen sieht es genau so aus und die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel. Dann doch lieber Goldorfen, die sind viel lehbhafter. (Bitte beachten für andere Leser, Goldorfen brauchen viel Schwimmraum nichts für kleinere Goldfischteiche).

Wegen Füttern, meine sind jetzt ca. 20-30cm groß und ich komme so wie es aussieht mit 3lFutter für dieses Jahr aus. 

Also wenn größere Fische dann besser Goldorfen  als Goldfische, meine Meinung.


----------



## Killerloop (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Ich habe eigentlich ja auch kein Problem damit, die Fische zu füttern, im Gegenteil… Ich denk nur an Urlaubszeiten, habe schon eine bis drei Katzen, die von Nachbarn versorgt wird/werden, möchte denen aber nicht auch noch erklären, wie man welche Fische füttert, den Filter jeden Tag zweimal saubermacht usw.. Werde noch mal in mich gehen wegen der Goldorfen mit Euren Argumenten.

Noch mal zum System Teichpumpe / Filter:

Ohne mich jetzt auf die Art des Filtersystems festzulegen noch 2 Fragen zu den Systemen:

1.	Wenn ich ein gepumptes System oberhalb des Teiches benutze wie folgt:
Teichpumpe->Siebfilter->Patronenfilter->Bachlauf
Hab ich dann nicht zwischen Siebfilter und Patronenfilter ein Problem mit Durchmessern? In dem System pumpt meine Pumpe also 6000l/h in den Siebfilter (Verlustleistung lasse ich mal außen vor, es geht nur ums Prinzip), der hat nen 63er oder 110er Abfluss und ich muss dann auf nen 1,5-Zoll-Eingang von dem Patronenfilter (hier mal z.B.. Oase Biotech 10.1, jeder andere „Pumpeneingang“ hat das gleiche Problem), zumal ja nicht gepumpt, sondern nur mit Schwerkraft fließend? Steht mir nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit der Siebfilter unter Wasser?

2.	Bei Schwerkraftfilter:
Teich->Schwerkraft-Siebfilter->Pumpe->Patronenfilter-Bachlauf
Wo baue ich denn konkret die Pumpe ein bei dem System? Ich denke doch, dass das unter Wasser stehende Pumpen sind? Also dann noch ein Zwischenbehältnis mit Pumpe? Kann sie ja schlecht in den Patronenfilter legen? 

Ne andere Frage: Wie laut ist der Siebfilter? Klingt komisch, aber wenn ich das unter einer `chilligen` Bank unterbringe und man das Gefühl hat, man würde auf dem Rheinfall sitzen (etwas drastisch formuliert) dann mag das manch eine(n) stören.. Wie ist das Eure Erfahrung? Sonst würde ich mir nen alternativen Platz für die Filter ausdenken, die ja nicht zwangsweise bei Schwerkraft wie oben beschrieben nebeneinander stehen müssten?!

Antwort zu Sandkörnung habe ich übrigens gestern gefunden, als ich noch mal die Basiswissen-Beiträge gelesen habe.. irgendwie überlesen beim ersten Mal

Gruß, Pascal


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hi Pascal,

wie ich im Eingangsthread gelesen habe, hast du eine O..e Pumpe....

Wenns 'ne Aquamax ist, sollte die auch wenn sie nicht so alt ist, *trocken* aufstellbar sein......

Guck mal hier


----------



## Nyrie (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Es wird wohl langsam Zeit, dass ich mich hier auch mal vorstelle   Mein Name ist Dany und ich bin diejenige, die Pascal eigentlich den ganzen Humbug ausreden müsste...einen riesen Bombenkrater in den Garten reissen  mit Wasser überschwemmen und mit jeder Menge Gemüse füllen....das Problem ist nur...Ich halte das ganze für ne ziemlich gute Idee   es macht viel Spass, den Teich zu planen, sich zu informieren und manchmal muss Pascal mich zurückhalten damit ich nicht gleich mit ner Schaufel und nem Eimer Wasser in den Garten renn  

Aber trotz aller Vorfreude, man will ja, dass das ganze Projekt gut gelingt. Deshalb ist unserer Meinung nach die Planung erst mal das Wichtigste, im Dreck buddeln können wir später noch genug  

In den letzten Wochen haben wir den Teich immer wieder neu gezeichnet und geplant, alles wieder verworfen und von vorn angefangen.

unser Haupt-Knackpunkt im Moment:

-wollen wir einen Teich NUR mit Filter, ohne Pflanzenfiltergraben
-wollen wir einen Teich mit zusätzlichem Filterteich?

erst einmal ein paar bilder von unserem Garten. sorry, hätte nen Kran oder sowas gebraucht um das ganze vernünftig zu fotographieren...ich hoff ihr könnt es euch trotz zusammenschnippeln in etwa vorstellen. hauptsächlich zeige ich im Verlauf den Teil, an dem später alles mögliche hin soll (Steg, Bachlauf usw.):

Panorama-Aufnahme. der Teich soll links beginnen und ist nach rechts beliebig erweiterbar. Grenze ist erst die Hecke. allerdings wollen wir ihn nicht ganz so lang machen.
  

Hier soll ziemlich sicher Steg, Bachlauf, ev. Filterteich usw hin.
 

Skizze vom rechten Gartenteil 
 


Natürlich haben wir schon mehrere Skizzen gemacht. Ursprünglich war einmal dies der Plan:
 

Mittlerweile ist aber die Brücke aussortiert worden, da wir mehr vom Teich haben möchten. 

dann haben wir uns überlegt, wie es denn mit Filterteich gehen WÜRDE, WENN wir uns für die Variante entscheiden würden.
der Steg wurde auf ca. 3x3m verkleinert (dazu noch das kleine dreiecksstück) Auch der Bachlauf wurde verlegt. vergesst ausserdem die form des Hauptteiches, die müssen wir neu planen wenn es einen Filterteich gibt.
 

den Bachlauf würden wir ganz an die Holzterrasse heranziehen. um nicht bloss nen wilden Steinhaufen an der Terrasse zu sehen haben wir uns übergelgt, das ganze als Friesenwall anzulegen. das wasser soll in verschieden grossen becken  davon herunterfliessen.
 

unsere Fragen im moment:

bei einem Hauptteich von ca. 10 x 4-5m und einer Tiefe von 120-140 cm, wie gross muss da der filterteich sein? 
ca. 20%? 

denn das Problem ist: allzuviel platz ist auf der seite des gartens nicht, wie ihr auf den ersten bildern sehen könnt. irgendwann stösst man an die Hecke.
wenn er nicht allzu gross sein müsste und wir in den Friesenwall noch einen Biofilter integrieren aus dem das wasser dann den bachlauf hinunter kann, könnte das ganze platz haben.

reicht ein Filterteich sowie ein Biofilter für einen Teich dieser grösse? wie Pascal schon geschrieben hat, wollen wir den hauptteich gut bepflanzen und später dann mässig mit Goldfischen, Goldorfen, __ Shubunkin, __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlingen bestücken.
am anfang lieber nicht zu viele Fische, vermehren werden sie sich nämlich schon alleine  


also, meint ihr das könnte so klappen?
wie gross müsste der filterteich sein?
klappt das ganze gar nicht und müssen wir ev. auf nur technick umsteigen?
hat irgendwer ne schlaue idee, wie man es schön lösen könnte?

hauptsächlich geht es darum, dass der teich sich gut selber reguliert und auch nicht viele probleme wegen den fischen bekommt.
und wir wollen ihn nicht dreimal wöchentlich reinigen müssen. mann müsste ihn zur Not schon auch mal für 2-3 Wochen alleine lassen können.

Edit: komisch, keine ahnung warum die eine skizze da unten nochmal angehägt wurde...bekomm sie auch nachträglich nicht weg...tja


----------



## Killerloop (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hat jemand ne schlaue Idee? Oder sonstige Kommentare?

Grüße
Pascal


----------



## Annett (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hallo Ihr Zwei.

*StaubvomThemawisch*
Euer Projekt ist anscheinend im Trubel des Sommers völlig untergegangen. :? 

Schade eigentlich, denn die Skizzen sehen vielversprechend aus.  
Vielleicht verratet Ihr uns, wie weit Ihr gekommen seid?


Beste Grüße Annett,
die im Sommer arbeitsbedingt zu wenig Zeit fürs Forum hat(te)


----------



## Nyrie (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

hi Anett, schön dass du nachfragst  

bei uns besteht halt noch das problem, dass wir momentan in einer Fernbeziehung sind. das bringt einiges an zeit- und kostenaufwand mit sich.

wir hätten zwar schon letzten sommer ne hauruckaktion starten können...aber wir sind beide eher der typ, der sich etwas zuerst durchdenkt und plant statt einfach die schaufel in die Erde zu rammen und dann plötzlich vor dummen problemen zu stehn, die vermeidbar gewesen wären. soll ja schön werden 

hatten gehofft, mit dem Bau in diesem Frühling beginnen zu können.

wie weit wir sind? wir haben uns viele Baumärkte in der Umgebung angesehn, Holz für die terrasse ausgesucht (Bankirai, aber noch nicht gekauft) und naja, da ist noch dieser Filter, den wir plötzlich im Kofferraum unseres Autos fanden  
Sind an einem stark heruntergesetzten Nexus Eazy Pod vorbeigekommen (herbst, alles muss raus) und er schrie uns an: nehmt mich mit, nehmt mich mit!!!!!! Wir sind natürlich erst noch einmal nach hause und haben uns im internet über das Teil informiert.
da es eigentlich für Koi-teiche ist, wir aber nur nen kleineren Besatz an nicht-koi-fischen wollen + viele pflanzen haben wir ihn dann schliesslich gekauft.
auch der händler war der meinung, dass der Filter unseren teich locker schaffen könne.

na wir werdens rausfinden ^^ 

je nach dem wie es finanziell und zeitlich aussieht, können wir vielleicht schon im frühling mit dem materialeinkauf und bau beginnen, mal sehn  

Liebe Grüsse, Dany


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Aber immer unbedingt FOTOS


----------



## Annett (4. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hallo Dany,

freut mich, dass Du an der Sache dran geblieben bist. 
Ihr habt schon Recht - eine gute Planung ist die halbe Miete. 

Zum Filter kann ich leider nichts sagen. :? 

Dafür frag ich mich, was genau Ihr unter einem Filterteich versteht?  
Pflanzenfilter? Filtergraben nach Naturagard? Bewachsener Bodenfilter?

Evtl. zieht Ihr als Holz auch ein einheimisches in Betracht? Aber da kann Wuzzel sicher mehr zu sagen als ich.
Wir planen ebenfalls eine Holzterrasse für das nächste Jahr. Nach den letzten TV-Berichten über angeblich zertifiziertes Holz aus illegalen Großeinschlägen ist unser Wunsch danach nicht mehr halb so groß.

Soviel erstmal von mir.


----------



## Killerloop (6. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

So, auch ich hab den Weg hierher wieder gefunden, nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben hatte.. 

Filterteich für unser theoretisches Verständnis: Filtergraben (im Naturagart-Verständnis) bzw. eben separater Bereich mit Ziel des Nährstoffaustrags. 
Das Thema ist momentan eher nicht mehr aktuell, lieber eine gute Flora im Teich und die Fauna (zumindest bez. Fischbesatz) klein halten. Aber das schlimme ist ja: Solange man noch nicht mit dem Buddeln angefangen hat sind Planungen seeehr leicht wieder zu ändern 

Thema Holzterasse: Ja, ich kenne die Berichte, hatte diese aber eher in Bezug auf wirklich "teureres Holz" wie Mahagoni, Teak, Nyatoh gesetzt?! Extrem problematisches Thema meiner Meinung nach, zumal man ja auf die vorliegenden FSC-Zertifikate (zumindest als Laie) wohl gar nichts geben kann. 

Hab nochmal recherchiert bei Greenpeace: Rot generell, aber mit Hinweis, dass Bangkirai mittlerweile auch aus FSC-Beständen kommt und dann wohl noch ok sei (Hinweis aus Merkblatt: Holzführer 2008). Wohl noch ok lese ich aus: "Erste Baumärkte führen Bangkirai mit FSC-Zertifikat - sonst unbedingt meiden!" (falls Nachfragen kommen)

Nach heutiger Planung werde ich nochmal mit Greenpeace Kontakt aufnehmen und sie fragen, auf was genau man bei den FSC-Zertifikaten noch achten muß außer der Tatsache, dass eins vorliegen muß. Da sollten sie ja im Thema sein und Hilfestellung geben können. Oder auch unter "www.fsc-deutschland.de" Und bei akuten Restzweifeln wird eben nach einer Alternative gesucht..

Gruß, Pascal


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Hallo Pascal.



> Filterteich für unser theoretisches Verständnis: Filtergraben (im Naturagart-Verständnis) bzw. eben separater Bereich mit Ziel des Nährstoffaustrags.
> Das Thema ist momentan eher nicht mehr aktuell, lieber eine gute Flora im Teich und die Fauna (zumindest bez. Fischbesatz) klein halten.


Das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe bei der Planung viel Wert auf groß ausgelegte Pflanzterrassen gelegt. Bis auf die zu klein gewordene Seerosenzone ist uns das bei der Umsetzung auch ganz gut gelungen.
Für einen richtig fetten Pflanzenbestand wurde zusätzlich ein relativ großer (für unseren Teich) Ufergraben mit Mutterboden als Substrat angelegt. Er ist wie ein Sumpfbeet und wird uns hoffentlich über weite Strecken des Jahres mit Blüten und unters. Formen erfreuen. 



> Nach heutiger Planung werde ich nochmal mit Greenpeace Kontakt aufnehmen


Falls Du bei Greenpeace mehr in Erfahrung bringst, könntest Du uns an den Erkenntnissen bitte teilhaben lassen?


----------



## Killerloop (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Kann ich gerne machen, aber generell scheinen folgende Links hilfreich zu sein für erste Info:

http://www.fsc-deutschland.de

Holzführer


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Neuplanung eines Gartenteichs*

Moin Pascal und Annett, 

FSC und andere Siegel kosten eben ... und die wenigsten sind letztendlich dann bereit mehr zu bezahlen für ein grünes Gewissen. 
Aber ... das Thema wird immer interessanter, so das viele Hersteller auf Ersatzhölzer ausweichen, bzw. "problematische" Hölzer nicht mehr anbieten. Ich meine jetzt nicht nur Terrassendielen, sondern auch andere Holzprodukte. 

Ein Riesen Anteil des Holzes geht aber gar nicht mehr auf den europäischen Markt sondern Länder wie China haben einen enorm gesteigerten Verbrauch. 
Es gibt heimische Alternativen, die allerdings auch teilweise wesentlich teurer sind, und es gibt recyclebare WPC Dielen (die aus Holz und Kunststoff extrudiert werden) die noch etwas teurer sind als Holz.

Bangkirai ist am Markt viel knapper als früher, und ist auch deutlich teurer geworden, wegen dem schwachen Dollar bekommen wir diese Preissteigerung allerdings derzeit nur abgeschwächt zu spüren. 

Die ganze Geschichte hat für mich zwei Seiten. Die exportierenden Länder sind auf die Einnahmen aus dem Export dringend angewiesen. Und aus meiner Sicht ist es besser einen Baum zu fällen und zu nutzen, als für ein paar Jahre Rinderweide o.ä. Brandrodung zu betreiben.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------

